# Spencer will be off to his new home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

tomorrow morning.

He is going to Wisconsin and he is going with me on the airplane. I'm dropping by to see my parents in Iowa for a few days and his new family will drive down to meet me at the airport and pick him up.

They are very nice people. We have been communicating via email every couple days since this plan was formulated several weeks ago. I did not intend to do this to torture them, I was just booking a couple weeks out to get the cheapest possible fare... However, I can tell from their emails that they are very anxious to meet their new boy and are nearly at the point of going crazy with anticipation!!

I am going to miss Spence.

The little guy is just simply happy all the time. Life hasn't always been easy for him, as you probably noticed from his condition when I pulled him out of the kill shelter back in Jan. Since then it has just been so fullfilling to see him learn the routine and learn to relax and enjoy life and be happy and trust people. He is older… we don't really know is real age and some times he has a little difficulty getting around… I go scoop him up in the morning to make it easier for him. He knows the routine and he knows it is an easy way to get downstairs and that I will not drop him. He knows when it is time to go downstairs and his little tail wags and he gets into position for me to scoop him up and I think that is just so cute.

Ditto when he wants up on the sofa.

Anyway Spence, we want you to know we are going to miss you, but you are going to have a good life.

I also looked back in old email as Mary had gotten an email from a blackberry from the people who noticed him in the shelter. I noticed that she had a az.gov email address... so I have to do a little research

http://azdnn.dnnmax.com/AZSupremeCourtMain...89/Default.aspx

It turns out the lady on the right has a daughter who found him and notified us.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations!
I'm sure Spencer will miss being with you. Sounds as if he will be extremely happy in his new home.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, Steve, you are going to miss Spence!! I hope his home is as loving as the one you and Peg have made for him!!! Enjoy your vist in Iowa~~~


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Spemcer, Hunter and I wish you only the very best in your new home. Hunter doesn't enjoy the stairs either - he prefers to be scooped up and carried up and down them (it's so much more fun to have mom or dad carry me than to waste all that energy - just don't tell them that ). I hope the two of you have a wonderful trip to IA. Enjoy the time with your parents Steve. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Spencer is going on a new adventure. I am so glad you are able to deliver him in person. Spence, we wish you the very best in your new home.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Spence did great on the trip up to Cedar Rapids.... well, except for the part shortly after takeoff when I noticed a little white dog walking down the aisle in the airplane... The first instant, I was actually thinking how strange is that there is *ANOTHER* Maltese on this flight... :smrofl: 

then I realized he was mine! Opsie!! :w00t: :biggrin: 

I had unzipped the carrier some so he could see me a little better and so I could reach my hand in to pet him... and he "took advantage" of the situation.  

The funny thing is there *WAS* another little female Maltese on the same flight, which I managed not to see until after we got off the airplane in Cedar Rapids. Then there were two Bichon's on the return flight... 


One of the things we do when we place a dog is to request that we get daily updates on how everyone is doing. The two following emails are from Spencer's new family, the first was their status report on the 27th and the bottom one is from the 28th.

QUOTE


> Dear Mary,
> 
> Another good day and good night. We are discovering more and more about Spencer and loving him more and more each day. He has definitely bonded to Stan. Stan had to go to his cardiac rehab class today, and the whole 2 and half hours Stan was gone, Spencer was restless, whining and going to the door that Stan left from. I finally took him to Stan's bed and he finally laid down on a pair of stan's pants that were on the bed. He willingly comes to me and sleeps on my bed at night, but he has made it very evident that Stan is his favorite.
> 
> ...



QUOTE


> Dear Mary and Steve,
> 
> Another eventful day with our little cutie. It actually started last night. Spencer was determined he was going to sleep with Stan. He would not stay on the bed with me, so he slept with Stan. There is room but Stan is not used to sleeping with a dog in bed with him. We will try again tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy for Spencer sounds like he has a loving family to be with and looks like he has
taken to Stan. It's funny how a little ball of fur can weaken the very one he chooses to be with.
It sounds like he is forming a bond with Stan and vice versa.

I hope you told them about this site so they can communicate with us and send pictures to keep us
up to date with his new family and hear about his new adventures.

Lucy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Apr 29 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769669


> I hope you told them about this site so they can communicate with us and send pictures to keep us
> up to date with his new family and hear about his new adventures.
> 
> Lucy[/B]


I actually did not while at the airport, but I sent them an email last night telling them about this place to see if they might be interested. So keep your fingers crossed!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That's so sweet - I enjoyed reading their updates - Spencer is a good little boy


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> Dear Mary and Steve,
> 
> I am really late tonight so I will make this short. That little Spencer is a sweetheart. He is starting to want to be picked up and cuddled.
> 
> ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: so happy for spencer ,sue and stan :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how uplifting it is to read of little Spencer and his new forever family! 
One more feather in your caps, Steve and Peg, for making such a difference in a precious Malt's life!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sue & Stan are simply wonderful!!! Spencer is going to have a wonderful life.
:wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I love reading these updates, Steve! Thanks for sharing. I'm glad things are going well for Spencer.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Spencer has some significant responsibilities at his new home, including, keeping up on world events. Here he is at work reading the days papers...










:biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so glad he is keeping up with current events.

Looks like he has found a (w/some amazing help from you) a great home.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

We always knew he was smart, just proves it, he chose the one who could keep an eye on him
and vice versa. Such a cute picture. He looks so content and blessed to have Sue and Stan.
Keep up the good work Spencer looks like you have a good forever home.

Lucy


----------

